# Jose L. Piedra Brevas Cigar Review - Well-Rounded Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

These are well-rounded cigars. While the appearance isn't very nice, they have a very nice flavor. Leather and wood, with a little spice. I used to...

Read the full review here: Jose L. Piedra Brevas Cigar Review - Well-Rounded Cigar


----------

